# greetings



## wingfire (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi everyone, this is my first post so if something goes wrong,its a big oops from me. I'm chasing some info and I'm hoping someone out there can help me. I want to find exactly what the roundel looks like for No 610 squadron in the Battle of Britain,but more importantly what exact markings where one Johnnie Johnsons spitfire. Were they DW? and what other letter and did the roundel have yellow and was the red small or large. Please help me. I have found different info and it changes from website to website. Help.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome, I have found a picture of a model that may be of use? BTW Johnson missed the Battle of Britain having an operation on his collar bone.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi Wingfire !!!
Reading your post I wasn't sure which mark of the spit you meant.There is Johnnie Johnsons' pic taken at Kenley with Spitfire Mk IX EN398, in which he scored most of his 38 confirmed victories. Note the maple leaf insignia and the Wing Leader’s personal initials ‘JEJ’.When the shot was taken is not mentioned.It is possible the pic was taken in 1943 

source: http://www.dilipsarkarmbe.co.uk/johnson.html


----------



## wingfire (Jun 12, 2006)

hey guys,the pics are exactly what I wanted I needed to double check the info I had found.Thanks for your help.Hope I can lots more from this website,no one I know has a love of planes like I do so I cant swap info.


----------

